# 508, best price/store?



## wannabeswede (Jan 13, 2003)

Need to buy an additional PVR, want to get the 508. What is about the current price? Does anyone have a dealer on the web that they trust? I'm in CA. 



Side note, I've heard rumors that CostCo sells them, is this true? Is it all CostCo's? 



Tack (Swedish for Thanks), 

Kevin


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Kevin welcome to DBSTalk :wave:

Besides the $199 promo with a one year commitment to AT150 and CC AutoPay (which was meant for the 501, but as supplies dwindled in some areas 508s were given out instead) , the cheapest place I've seen reported for new 508s for existing subs is Costco, and they sell for $269, compared to $299 at most other places. I assume all Costcos sell them, but I can't verify, since we don't have any Costco's in the Buffalo or even Rochester areas  If you want to purchase online, a great place is www.dishdepot.com . They have a very good reputation.


----------



## cse42 (Jan 6, 2003)

Just paid $288 ($270+shipping) on eBay for a 508. The selller claims the unit to be free of any holds on activation as it is a brand new unit and factory sealed. We shall see once the unit arrives.


----------



## KenIdaho (Dec 4, 2002)

Not all Costco sell them. My closes Costco in spokane only has the 301


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I purchased mine at CompUSA for $299.


----------



## Turbohawk (Jan 5, 2003)

Costco in Austin TX does not carry anything but the 301.


----------



## Turbohawk (Jan 5, 2003)

Dishnetwork has the best price BTW. If you're gonna get a 508 what is $5/month for the Top 150? (Or is it wrong?)

$199 from Dishnetwork is the best price. Go for it while it lasts.


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

You can get one for $269-$279 at several online DISH retailers. dishusa (lower s&h than most + nice website), satellitedepot or ideamaster.

Ideamaster (http://www.ideamaster.com/budget/dorder.htm) is also in CA and appears to be a pretty honest looking outfit (I like their customized DISH information better than most, complete with engineering comments). Their web page is pretty weird/difficult (low tech), but I like their customized content. Choose their existing customer drop down box for the 508.

I think dishusa is the cheapest when you factor in shipping.

Its probably a better deal than costco, because you don't pay sales taxes.

Let us know how you purchase goes, and with whom you decided to do business with.

Good Luck.


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

The dish $199 is the best deal going -- but only if you qualify, commit to 1 year of AT150, join credit card autopay and don't already have a PVR.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You can get a 508 at http://www.dishdepot.com for $299 with free shipping. Not a bad deal with no tax or commitments (assuming you don't live in Florida). I highly recommend Dish Depot. Great service and prices!


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

The Satellite Guy has them for $269.95 if your Costco doesn't have them in stock. My Costco in Moreno Valley CA still has a decent supply of them.

The Satellite Guy was the first business I ever made a purchase from over the internet. The sales people were patient with all of my questions and concerns, as well as being very helpful.


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

But beware of thesatelliteguy (and others) because they add $30 to the price if you are "replacing" a reciever instead of just adding a new one. I find that to be a bogus charge -- and is it imposed by DISH or the retailers?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Also, thesatelliteguy charges approximately $15 for shipping bringing the total up to $314.95 if you are replacing a current receiver.


----------

